# France Ligue2 Tours - Bourg Peronnas



## paul8209 (Sep 11, 2015)

*France Ligue2 Tours - Bourg Peronnas *


Tours have named a very offensive looking line up today and having scored ten in their last five starts in all competitions, it is hard to see them coming up short today against a viistors who have played some wide open encounters already, especially on the road. Tours will definitely be a little more suspect defensively this evening with left back Samuel Bouhours and deep lying midfielder Haris Belkebla both sidelined. The pair are ever present this season and Bouhours missed just one start last season ( a 2-1 defeat) and whilst both will be missed, the loss of him could be huge.

I was very doubtful about the visitors chances of staying in Ligue 2 early seaon, but have spoken several times since about them having a "little something" , team spirit is good and they battle all the way and are now unbeaten in five, their last defeat was away to Creteil in a match they dominated, so they should not be underestimated and certainly will not be by me. However, they have conceded 5 in three road games and both scored and conceded in 6 of 7 competitive starts and they are not going to keep too many clean sheets. So both look vulnerable defensively and we know that there will be space for each to exploit, especially with Tours naming a very adventurous looking squad. I couldn't oppose the hosts as they have served us so well, but likewise feel it will be very difficult for them to keep the visitors out for 90 minutes.............. goals for me.

Tours : Kamara, Westberg, Cillard, Gradit, Louvion, Miguel, Milosevic,Agouazi, Berenguer, Bergougnoux, Khaoui, Maouche, Santamaria, Bosetti, Kouakou, Malfleury, Miracoli, Tandia.

Bourg-en-Bresse : Callamand, Fabri, Alphonse, Perradin, Goyon, Diompy, Berthomier, Boussaha, N'Simba, Ogier, Sane, Nirlo, Dimitriou, Dembele, Damour, Ba.


*over 2.5 goals 2.35 asian line/Sportmarket.

from Sports Betting Advice Service Clubgowi

 *


----------

